# Meteor shower & Celeste. Free closed



## TheUnspokenDream (May 10, 2020)

Pm for Dodo code


----------



## animal_hunter (May 10, 2020)

Hi id like to come?


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

Id love to come over if you're still open!!


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (May 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## IamNoey (May 10, 2020)

Wait is this still open? I’d like to come


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (May 10, 2020)

349rn


----------



## IamNoey (May 10, 2020)

TheUnspokenDream said:


> 349rn


Sadly I won’t be able to come today, but hope you all have fun


----------



## shirocha (May 10, 2020)

hey! could i come by, please?


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (May 10, 2020)

Code above


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

TheUnspokenDream said:


> Code above


im omw!


----------



## storybymori (May 10, 2020)

I will visit! Ty for hosting.


----------



## Acnl0904 (May 10, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## kyasarin (May 10, 2020)

would love to come!


----------



## Alec_Astria (May 10, 2020)

Do you have room for one more?


----------



## AlexandraVegeta (May 10, 2020)

Hey is this still open?


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Jun 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## SarahSays (Jun 4, 2020)

Nvm - PMing


----------



## Alysan (Jun 4, 2020)

If this is open. I'd love to stop by!


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Jul 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## AngiefromEroda (Jul 17, 2020)

can I Come?


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Jul 17, 2020)

7n5c9

Code above


----------



## hellish_socks (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi! Is there room for one more?


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 17, 2020)

guessing u r having another shower, may I stop by?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 17, 2020)

I know it's late buuutt..... Can I come?


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Jul 17, 2020)

Code above


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 17, 2020)

Tysm! 


(also check your tailors shop :3)


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 17, 2020)

thanks for letting me come. worked out better than I expected, thought with your code public would constantly be interrupted with people coming xD


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (Jul 17, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> thanks for letting me come. worked out better than I expected, thought with your code public would constantly be interrupted with people coming xD


----------

